# Recommendations for BOV?



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

So, it's getting sunny out, the track is finally opening, and I’m itching to start working on my car. The next step I think should be a blow-off valve. Asleep, I remember you did a write up on a TurboXS? I wish I could find that.

Does anyone have a recommendation on what works well on a z31? I was thinking I would do just like Asleep did and do the TurboXS that is capable of recirculating. Do I have to recirculate though? If I get one where you can adjust it to not be sensitive will that be still drivable? (this is my daily driver)

Also, as far as installation I will weld it to the throttle will I need to find a way to prop it up or will the weld hold it?

I feel like I won’t have any room under the hood near the throttle body, how bad of an idea is it to get a hood scoop from one of the older models and put it on my car (assuming I don’t have enough room?) so that it can have more hood clearance in that one spot.

I just want to buy the right one and compare different valves, thanks.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Found asleepz's right up...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You should recirculate it, it's messes your a/f ratio after it goes off and may make the engine sputter or shut down at lower speeds.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> So, it's getting sunny out, the track is finally opening, and I’m itching to start working on my car. The next step I think should be a blow-off valve. Asleep, I remember you did a write up on a TurboXS? I wish I could find that.
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation on what works well on a z31? I was thinking I would do just like Asleep did and do the TurboXS that is capable of recirculating. Do I have to recirculate though? If I get one where you can adjust it to not be sensitive will that be still drivable? (this is my daily driver)
> 
> ...


The weld will be more than enough to support the BOV. You'll have to mount it to the vertical portion of the hot pipe (post turbo pre TB) inbetween the engine and the shock tower. That way you have a direct route to recirculate when ready.....

Of course I don't have A/C.. If your looking at not recirculating and need a small BOV Greddy makes the RS which is a nice unit and very small. They sound great also.


----------

